# Adding Generator



## rjsurfer

Hopefully you will allow me to post here with this question, even though we will be buying a Cougar (sister to the Outback) next month, I can't find a decent forum like this one for the Cougar line.

My question is this, has anyone installed a generator in a Outback? I just realized that the Cougar 245rks we will be purchasing has a 13,000btu Dometic air conditioner and I doubt my Honda Eu2000i will run it. So, I think I would rather go with adding a built in generator with electric start rather than selling the Eu2000 and purchase the larger Eu3000. According to my salesman there is no factory option for one.

How difficult is it to install something like that? I can handle the wiring part (probably







) but I guess it's the installation of a fuel tank, gas or diesel, that has me spooked. Also where would be the best place to install it? I would hate to lose too much storage.

Anyone know where a factory would install it in a typical 26' 5th wheel?

Thanks

Ron W.


----------



## johnp

Hi and welcome. 
I would go with a propane unit becuase you already have the bottles right there. The fivers I have seen they mount them in the front compartment under the pin. Heat shields are a must.

Good luck 
John


----------



## rjsurfer

Good point about propane, forgot about that option.

After some reading of other threads I came up with the brilliant idea of maybe aEu3000 with remote start, and just place it in that storage compartment you mentioned. And I even think there is a propane option for the Honda's, could be a good solution, what do ya think?

Ron W.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Welcome to the forum!!!

I'd sure be carefully about where the exhaust is going. You don't want that getting into your TT.

How oftern would you be using it? Just don't like having a portable one and runnig the cord to it everytime ?


----------



## GarethsDad

I have a Yamaha and I mounted a hitch to the back of the OB. You can see the picture here. http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...si&img=8045 .James


----------



## rjsurfer

Thanks for the welcome guys....

I would decide to go the Eu3000 route only if I installed it permantly in the camper somewhere, it's just to heavy to move around and play with cables. The exhaust issue is one to be careful about for sure.

I could buy another Eu2000 and tandem them up, that might be the easiest I guess, but it sure would be nice just to hit a button and have the AC flow.

Ron W.


----------



## GarethsDad

Camco makes a genset exaust kit http://www.camco.net/Menu.cfm?SupCategoryI...;ProductId=2216 . I'd wire it up to a transfer switch and use the remote start. James


----------



## wolfwood

rjsurfer said:


> Hopefully you will allow me to post here with this question, even though we will be buying a Cougar (sister to the Outback) next month, I can't find a decent forum like this one .......


Others will/have helped out with the generator-thing! But - as for forum thing - you can't find a "decent forum like this one" - 'cux - well - there ISN'T one! WELCOME!


----------



## Ghosty

my thoughts ... Go with another EU2000' .. and get a coupling cable .. since you already have one 2000....probably cheaper in the long run...

Plus 3000 pretty heavy -- while two 2000's pretty light...


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Question for those that have added a generator inside their Outback?

How loud is it "in" the trailer (meaning a storage area) vs. "outside" the Outback (but still somewhat close to the Outback)?


----------



## bradnbecca

You might want to do some more research before you go the propane route- many people who have LP generators hav found that they are "gas hogs" and burn quite a bit of propane. Obviously, if you are using a genny for power, you are in a boondocking situation, and need to use gas for the fridge and water heater for good power mgmt, so a genny that eats propane in large quantities is gonna be a problem. If you check around on some of the other RV forums and read the experiences of people who have factory mounted LP generators, you will find that a great number of them are not very happy with them.


----------



## Sayonara

WELCOME!!! Like others have said. Be carefull of the exhaust if installing it in the storage. Be safe! Let us know what you decide. i like the twin 2000i option. the bad part is you wont have the remote start.


----------



## Wolfpackers

Welcome to the forum.

At the SE Outbackers' fall rally, Sew4Fun5er had a generator installed in the "basement" of her fifth wheel. The front section of the basement had been totally enclosed from the rest of the storage area with heat shielding and the front access door (at the pin) had been modified to include mesh type openings for the exhaust and for cooling. I think hers was propane, but not positive. You can send her a PM and she may be able to send you some pics.

Good luck with your decision. I couldn't afford to lose the storage space in my basement for a permanent generator, but if you are sure you won't need the space for storage....go for it.

Brent


----------



## BlueWedge

I was under the impression propane consumption was around the same as gasoline. I have not noticed a huge LP consumption rate with our converted unit. The conversion was fairly easy to perform. I have found I would rather carry extra diesel or LP and not gasoline. We usually carry 3 LP tanks when we are in the outback.


----------



## mike elliott

this might be off the topic but is there a remote start for a kipor 3000?

by the way i just keep mine in the tv locked up and run a cord to the tt.


----------



## Humpty

I would hate to loose that storage space too. They are usually installed in the front storage bay.

I have seen a few. Most I have seen are propane. I did see one gas model. The owner had a portable tank (like used on a pontoon boat) placed on the ground under the rig.

How will you use the rig? I would have to be off the grid for almost all - if not all- of my camping before I would consider a built in for our 5th wheel.

We have a 3000 Honda that we use the few times a year that we do not have hookups. Since you already have a 2000 Honda, adding a 2nd Honda with the parallel kit is a very good option. You can also buy or make an extend run fuel tank set up for the twin 2000's.

If a built in works best for you, keep in mind that portables need a good bit of air flow for cooling and exhaust. I would be afraid to run my Honda in an enclosed space. I would probably opt for a generator designed to be 'built in".


----------



## GlenninTexas

I had an Onan propane generator on my previous TT. Permanently mounted on the rear bumper. It worked very well and was pretty quiet. I liked the bumper mount as it did not add to the hitch weight.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## rjsurfer

As far as propane not being as efficient as gas or diesel that must be the case because going with the propane fuel option for a Honda Eu2000 they state a lose of 15% in efficiency/power.

Thanks for the continued replies on my generator issue, looks like getting a 2nd Eu2000 certainly is the easiest way out.

Will do some more digging.

One thing about adding a rear receiver hitch, the Cougar has a spare tire back there, don't think there is room.

Ron W.


----------



## PDX_Doug

*Welcome to the Family, rjsurfer!*








Don't fret about the Cougar thing. If you can stand being known as an S.O.B. (*S*ome *O*ther *B*rand), then we can certainly stand a Cougar in our midst. But seriously, Outback or not, all are welcome in our little corner of cyberspace.









I will go with the others on the suggestion of adding a second 2000i. By far the most economical, and if you are camping without the need for A/C, you can leave one at home and save some space and weight.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper

If you decide to add an internal generator, I'm sure you'd have no problem selling you exisitng one here. Those are great generators.


----------



## rjsurfer

Looks like a dual Eu2000 setup will be the way to go, get the jumper cable and have 4000w's of power.

As I look back at the last 4 years of camping with our truck camper I could probably could count on one hand the number of times we REALLY needed air conditioning and were not at a campground with hook ups.

Thanks for letting a SOB post here.

Ron


----------



## Oregon_Camper

rjsurfer said:


> Looks like a dual Eu2000 setup will be the way to go, get the jumper cable and have 4000w's of power.
> 
> As I look back at the last 4 years of camping with our truck camper I could probably could count on one hand the number of times we REALLY needed air conditioning and were not at a campground with hook ups.
> 
> Thanks for letting a SOB post here.
> 
> Ron


Couldn't agree more..

I've turned mine on once a year for about 10 mins, during our Spring "Shakeout" trip to a local campground that has full hookups. Then the rest of the summer we dry camp and the AC unit just comes along for the ride.


----------



## aplvlykat

Well I don't know if you bought a generator yet but I think I am one of the few that has installed a generator in my 25rss Outback. I went with a generac because of several reasons. First it is light weight, 99 pounds total. It puts out a sine wave, so it is good on electronics. It is rubber mounted for vibration isolation. It is quiet outside and inside the TT. Last it is a 3600 watt unit and can run the A/C and the microwave at the same time. I love it and the convience of just pushing a button to start is great. Mine runs on propane and all had to do was connect into the main after the tank regulators. As far as being a gas hog I have not noticed. The only example I can give you is when a few years back we went camping at Joshua Tree National Park and got caught up in a rain storm. We ran the generator for the biggest part of three days only shutting it down at night to sleep. I did finally have to remove one tank and go have it filled but we never ran out of propane. I think the total amount we used was 1 1/2 tanks over a three day period . As mentioned we did loose our biggest storage compartment but I added a couple of smaller ones , so that is kind of a trade off. The installation was the hardest part. Again as mentioned before not only does the exhaust have to be routed away but the compartment also has to be a sealed metal box. Unless you do some research or already know the saftey requirements have it done by someone that does, saftey first before comfort. In a fifth wheel it is a little easier install that a TT. Again I would go with a generac but use a pre packaged unit that runs on propane. It has been a while since I priced them but it seems to me they run around 1500 dollars for a 4000 wat unit. Go to E-bay and use RV generator as a key word and you will get several pages to look through. Would I do it again and would I use a generac, Yes. Good luck and do your homework and be safe. Kirk


----------



## Oregon_Camper

aplvlykat said:


> Well I don't know if you bought a generator yet but I think I am one of the few that has installed a generator in my 25rss Outback. I went with a generac because of several reasons. First it is light weight, 99 pounds total. It puts out a sine wave, so it is good on electronics. It is rubber mounted for vibration isolation. It is quiet outside and inside the TT. Last it is a 3600 watt unit and can run the A/C and the microwave at the same time. I love it and the convience of just pushing a button to start is great. Mine runs on propane and all had to do was connect into the main after the tank regulators. As far as being a gas hog I have not noticed. The only example I can give you is when a few years back we went camping at Joshua Tree National Park and got caught up in a rain storm. We ran the generator for the biggest part of three days only shutting it down at night to sleep. I did finally have to remove one tank and go have it filled but we never ran out of propane. I think the total amount we used was 1 1/2 tanks over a three day period . As mentioned we did loose our biggest storage compartment but I added a couple of smaller ones , so that is kind of a trade off. The installation was the hardest part. Again as mentioned before not only does the exhaust have to be routed away but the compartment also has to be a sealed metal box. Unless you do some research or already know the saftey requirements have it done by someone that does, saftey first before comfort. In a fifth wheel it is a little easier install that a TT. Again I would go with a generac but use a pre packaged unit that runs on propane. It has been a while since I priced them but it seems to me they run around 1500 dollars for a 4000 wat unit. Go to E-bay and use RV generator as a key word and you will get several pages to look through. Would I do it again and would I use a generac, Yes. Good luck and do your homework and be safe. Kirk


Do you have a picture of the final installation? Would love to see it.


----------



## CJ999

Considering you already have 1 Honda 2000, I would add a second before I would consider building in a large generator. I use dual 2000's at work and they are very nice. Easily managed, fuel efficient, quiet, and they put out PLENTY of power.

I own a Kipor 3000 as well and I would love to find a way to remote start it!


----------



## BoaterDan

CJ999 said:


> I own a Kipor 3000 as well and I would love to find a way to remote start it!


Have you tried "Hey son, go pull that cord"


----------



## Oregon_Camper

BoaterDan said:


> I own a Kipor 3000 as well and I would love to find a way to remote start it!


Have you tried "Hey son, go pull that cord"
[/quote]

LOL...that is one of the best remotes I have. Of course it comes with the "repeat 3 times" and "whine about it" options...but I've come to just work around them.


----------



## skippershe

Oregon_Camper said:


> Do you have a picture of the final installation? Would love to see it.


I do!

But you have to go to my So Cal Outbackers Fall rally photos to see it


----------



## Oregon_Camper

skippershe said:


> Do you have a picture of the final installation? Would love to see it.


I do!

But you have to go to my So Cal Outbackers Fall rally photos to see it








[/quote]

link?


----------



## skippershe

Oregon_Camper said:


> Do you have a picture of the final installation? Would love to see it.


I do!

But you have to go to my So Cal Outbackers Fall rally photos to see it








[/quote]

link?
[/quote]
Oh Jim, do I have to do everything??









Fall Rally Photos It's photo #16...


----------



## Oregon_Camper

skippershe said:


> Do you have a picture of the final installation? Would love to see it.


I do!

But you have to go to my So Cal Outbackers Fall rally photos to see it








[/quote]

link?
[/quote]
Oh Jim, do I have to do everything??









Fall Rally Photos It's photo #16...








[/quote]

Well...I did have to click on the link and then open each picture in the slide show.









These are some great pictures!


----------



## NobleEagle

Theres one more option you may want to consider:






It's called the Juice Box and has an Onan Generator. Check it out *HERE*


----------



## Oregon_Camper

NobleEagle said:


> Theres one more option you may want to consider:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's called the Juice Box and has an Onan Generator. Check it out *HERE*


Any idea how much this costs? The web page doesn't give price....only "To Order Call"


----------



## skippershe

I just found some pricing on RV Parts Outlet. There's a 4.0 for $3491.00 and a 3.6 LP model for $3921.00. Clicky Here

Think I'll stick to my Honda


----------



## NobleEagle

Oregon_Camper said:


> Theres one more option you may want to consider:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's called the Juice Box and has an Onan Generator. Check it out *HERE*


Any idea how much this costs? The web page doesn't give price....only "To Order Call"
[/quote]
I'm not sure but theres another site I found HERE that has more info. Apparently, there are a few models to choose from and there are a few different attachments for them. So with those options on configuration, I bet they need to narrow it down before quoting a price hence calling. Sorry I couldn't help more.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

skippershe said:


> I just found some pricing on RV Parts Outlet. There's a 4.0 for $3491.00 and a 3.6 LP model for $3921.00. Clicky Here
> 
> Think I'll stick to my Honda


Yikes....I'll stick to my Coleman 1850 for now. Won't run A/C...but we don't need it.


----------

